# Cwc Rn Divers Winding Question



## deejack (Aug 31, 2008)

I feel a bit daft asking this question as it seems so 'obvious' but I want to make sure....

My CWC RN non-date automatic has run out of juice, what is the best way to wind it up again? I know about unscrewing the crown to position 1, but do you wind it a certain direction and how many times? When I bought my Omega the shop recommended winding it in both directions for about 20 times...I was never sure whether that was correct.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Better to ask a 'daft' question (not that it is, mind you) than bust a watch! Wind it 'forwards' or away from you and you should notice it fire up. About 20 turns should be fine. I don't know why they told you to wind in both directions on the Omega, as far as I know they only wind in the one direction.

Welcome to :rltb: by the way!


----------



## deejack (Aug 31, 2008)

blackandgolduk said:


> Better to ask a 'daft' question (not that it is, mind you) than bust a watch! Wind it 'forwards' or away from you and you should notice it fire up. About 20 turns should be fine. I don't know why they told you to wind in both directions on the Omega, as far as I know they only wind in the one direction.
> 
> Welcome to :rltb: by the way!


Thanks blackandgolduk, now to fire her up.

Hmm, I am not sure why they recommended both directions either. My Omega is currently in for a service so I guess I will be finding out the 'damage' soon...joy.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the watch will only wind one way but it's good practice to go back and forth to keep the lubrication even (no Kenneth Williams jokes please).


----------

